# What inspired you?



## Wingnut (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm procrastinating again....really not in the mood to write this paper...


So I was thinking about how I got myself into this mess, and wondered what inspired you guys to join EMS and do what you all do do so well?


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 5, 2005)

this is the question that I hate. All I can say is that I have always wanted to do this.

I still hear the story from my grandmother:
"when I used to watch you when you were about 6 or 7, you always said that when you grew up, you were going to be an ambulance driver."

After hearing that 2-3 thousand times, I knew I was meant to stick to it.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 6, 2005)

I was born a whacker!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 6, 2005)

I first joined the FD because I wanted to put the wet stuff on the red stuff.  During my initial interviews, I was asked if I ever wanted to become and EMT and I said nope.

Less than a year later, I went back to the same people and begged them to let me become an EMT.  I had been on a few fires, but medical calls were about 75% of our call volume.  On the few MVA's that I had been to, it was the EMT's that were doing all of the work and actually helping people.

Once I got into the EMT class, I almost quit because of a really bad instructor.  He spent the night we were supposed to learn about airway management talking about how he sodomized a police cruiser with a giant inflatable penis.   :angry: 

When we finally took our NR test, only a third of the class passed!   :blink:   I wrote a blistering three page course evaluation about how this was instructor failure and the school needed to re-evaluate their use of this guy as an instructor.

But I stuck with the program and went on to become and EMT-I (EMT-IV in WA) and am glad that I did.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, I grew up watching Johnny and Roy and had a neighbor who was a FF, so I always had an interest, but never really seriously considered doing anything about it until I was in college.

I started out as an Architecture major and hated it, so second semester I switched to Safety and Health, which included accident investigation, fire safety, etc. One professor brought up that as industrial safety professionals. we were likely to be the first person on-scene at an industrial injury and should be able to provide care...basic first aid minimum, but he suggested EMT. I started looking into it, but was never able to swing a class with school and work. I briefly considered trying to get hired as a paid FF, but the job market was terrible here at the time.

Once I started working f/t in safety, I got involved in helping to set up a workplace AED program, and ultimately a full industrial EMS program to replace the in-house medical department. That prompted me to go get my EMT cert, and we had just moved to Sierra Madre which has a VFD, so I ended up joining and here I am.


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

My mother was in the Volunteer Fire Association's Auxilarry (The nice old folks who served the firefighters coffee on big jobs) and when the fire company started an explorer post, I really didn't have a choice.

I grew up watching RERUNS of emergency, and when I was 13 or 14 read through the EMT book my dad has (He did pre-med for a while, never took EMT). It is the ORIGINAL Emergency Care and Transport of the Sick and Injured. Gee...Talk about stuff you don't learn anymore. The book spends 5 pages on how to use a short board (a skill no one uses anymore).

And at boy scouts I was always into first aid.


So I ended up in EMT at 16, and stated ParaMagic at 18....


Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 6, 2005)

Great stories  :lol: 



An inflatable penis? I don't know what to say..... :blink:


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 6 2005, 06:59 AM
> * An inflatable penis? I don't know what to say..... :blink: *


 Somethings you just have to let go.  You just have to let it go.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 6, 2005)

As some of you know, my EMS experience started off while I was doing security.  But to go back even further... I went to college to become a cop.  I was studying Law Enforcement when one of instructors (an ex-chief of police and worked several years as a district supervisor for WalMart Loss Prevention) started talking to me about Loss Prevention/Security and Safety.  Well before you know it I was double majoring.  Then after I returned from summer break the Toyota plant was underway with construction.  So I applied and was given a job offer, beating out over a thousand other applicants.  So, as I stated in a previous post, security turned into security/ems which turned into security/safety/ems/fire protection, etc.  Well, over some BS I was terminated.  Within days I had another company literally knocking on my door wanting me to work with them.  They wanted me to train all of their security officers in security, safety and first aid/cpr (AED was not around yet).  So I did and worked for them awhile.  Toyota, hearing what I was doing, all of a sudden wanted me back and I of course went.  Worked for them for about another year and a half before I got sick and tired of the cold, snow and ice and headed to Florida.

So, for the cliff notes version, I got interested in EMS through my position in industrial security.  I strongly believe that all industrial, college, mall or other large security departments should be trained in EMS as they literally are the first responders in both small and major incidents and even though I'm not in an EMS position now I'll still strongly do whatever it takes to get security officers trained.


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Feb 6 2005, 10:37 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Feb 6 2005, 10:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Feb 6 2005, 06:59 AM
> * An inflatable penis? I don't know what to say..... :blink: *


Somethings you just have to let go.  You just have to let it go.    [/b][/quote]
 yeah- I was thinking the same thing


Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 6, 2005)

I can't help it, some things just stick...


----------



## Luno (Feb 6, 2005)

Let's see, unlike you whackers, I don't carry a cot in my car, and didn't grow up wanting to be an EMT.  However, when I realized that I could ski for free (ski patrol) with an EMT card, I knew I found a way to duck the lift costs.


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Feb 6 2005, 02:26 PM
> * Let's see, unlike you whackers, I don't carry a cot in my car, and didn't grow up wanting to be an EMT.  However, when I realized that I could ski for free (ski patrol) with an EMT card, I knew I found a way to duck the lift costs. *


 around here you have to actually go through the National ski patrol course to be eligible, even if you do happen to be an EMT.

Also, I'm not real good at skiing, but I really can't go much anymore - still haven't found a size 17 ski boot.

plus, I tend to just sort of "roll" down the hill.


Anyway, enough with the self deprreciating remarks. glad you found something that a whacker is entitled to.


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 6, 2005)

I am quite offended by Luno, and feel that he is bashing me, as a whacker.


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8+Feb 6 2005, 05:51 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Blueeighty8 @ Feb 6 2005, 05:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Luno_@Feb 6 2005, 02:26 PM
> * Let's see, unlike you whackers, I don't carry a cot in my car, and didn't grow up wanting to be an EMT. However, when I realized that I could ski for free (ski patrol) with an EMT card, I knew I found a way to duck the lift costs. *


May not be a whacker, but I'd say u have an ego. Of course, you really don't have much to worry about when you are your own friend. That must come easy, as you do such a good job at making people want to avoid you.   [/b][/quote]
 where did ego??? E-went that way!



Jon


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 6, 2005)

jon... what have I told you about your jokes???

I strongly reccomend you stop before we groan to death.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 6, 2005)

Time for your medication.


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 6 2005, 06:06 PM
> * Time for your medication. *


 yes uncle blue


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 6, 2005)

Okay what got me into this career is the fact that my mom became an EMT when I was in Middle School.  And I feel in love with the career.  I took the class when I was 17 and have been an EMT for the last two years.  And am starting a career in nursing to hopefully become a flight nurse.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 6, 2005)

My Dad was the EMS coordinator for Cherry County NE for about 10 years and a volly FF. I decided to help out my town and hang with some buddies of mine and became a FF/First Responder. Became addicted to the excitement and the feeling after helping someone in need. I then went through the EMT class and hope to be a Paramedic in a couple of years. I really enjoy helping people and the fact each call is different. I also like the comaraderie I have with all of the people who are in this line of work which folks outside of it do not understand.


----------



## EMTstudent (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Feb 6 2005, 10:48 AM
> * Worked for them for about another year and a half before I got sick and tired of the cold, snow and ice and headed to Florida.
> 
> *


 Chimpie,

Where in Florida?


----------



## Luno (Feb 7, 2005)

> *May not be a whacker, but I'd say u have an ego. Of course, you really don't have much to worry about when you are your own friend. That must come easy, as you do such a good job at making people want to avoid you.
> *



Okay, excuse you, I didn't realize I may have forgot an emoticon, re: whackerdom, I'm sure that you're important to pre-hospital medicine as a member of whatever squad you're on.  The question was regarding "what inspired you?"  And my response was truthful and adequate, while I can understand the someone    may have misinterpreted my response to be condemning to whackers everywhere, everyone has their place in EMS, even someone who places a cot in their POV.  However, that person is not me.  I will however say if you wish to back your statements up with facts, (other than having an ego, which I will admit to, more as a downfall than anything else), or have issue with anything I've said re: prehospital care, I would request that you take this offline, as this personal attack has nothing to do with the forum.  My e-mail follows.  Finally, if for some reason I have hurt your feelings, I would like to apologize, even as my response to the question was in no way directed at you.
Luke 

Luno75@msn.com


----------



## Luno (Feb 7, 2005)

Jon,
     Dude, okay man, I don't mean to depreciate the value you have to the EMS system, I was just illustrating the point that I kinda fell into EMS by accident.  It's unfortunate that you guys have to go through OEC to work there, out west, they just require one or the other for the pro's, volleys are different, I think.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTstudent+Feb 7 2005, 10:33 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTstudent @ Feb 7 2005, 10:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Feb 6 2005, 10:48 AM
> * Worked for them for about another year and a half before I got sick and tired of the cold, snow and ice and headed to Florida.
> 
> *


Chimpie,

Where in Florida? [/b][/quote]
 I lived in Sarasota for three years before moving to Santa Cruz, CA over the past holidays.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 7, 2005)

One


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 8, 2005)

Clean up the personal attacks or this thread will be closed.

And for those of you that need a refresher:
Forum Guidelines


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 8, 2005)

Personal?

OMG! 

Don't close the topic on my account, I'll just leave.

You... The Moderator, have already censored posts, something I don't do on my own board. Freedom of Speech, not censorship! That is not a personal attack, any more than it was by him poking fun at "someone with a cot in their POV". Which has  to be me since I posted the picture, as a joke. Making fun of whacker? Oh boy, I'm so offended by that, I really may be offended! I consider that a personal attack, since I may be a whacker. I just cannot go on with my day, I'm crushed.

Some of L's posts I've agreed with, many have just been sarcastic whips at people. If that's okay, and it's okay for him to bash the allmighty whacker; but not okay to post my free-willed opinion on him bashing whackers, and people who put cots in their POV for a picture... Then maybe I shouldn't be here.

How terrible of me to have a hobby! A whacker, yes. But does that make me bad at my job? Nobody here knows me personally. When I'm off duty-I have to do something to relieve stress, like come on here, or put a 93B in my SUV so I don't crack, and burn out. 

Oh Gee Whiz Monkey Fizz. Oh I'm sorry, is that too harsh?


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 8, 2005)

Everyone just chill...  can't we all just get along?  That's why I post here - because we do.  Now, Luno, go to your corner, Blue Eighty Eight, go to your corner, and both of you don't come out until you're calm and can play nice.


----------



## Luno (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow, I thought I was apologizing, this spiraled way out of control, if I have offended anyone, I apologize.
Luke


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 8, 2005)

No worries Luke... ya haven't offended me...


----------



## Jon (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Feb 8 2005, 05:19 PM
> * Wow, I thought I was apologizing, this spiraled way out of control, if I have offended anyone, I apologize.
> Luke *


 Me too...


I get a little carried away sometimes


Jon


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 11, 2005)

I am not offended at all. I can usually roll with the punches, and sometimes punch back.

I have no problem with your comments, but some things have gotten pulled pretty far off topic. Why don't we all try to calm things down, and not fight or get upset with eachother.


----------

